# Artest has bulked up to a hefty 270 lbs



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Back from oblivion 
Artest returns with new focus 
By Victoria Sun
Post staff reporter 

*INDIANAPOLIS - To prepare himself for a long-awaited return to the basketball court, Indiana Pacers forward Ron Artest has bulked up to a hefty 270 lbs.*

"It's all muscle," a grinning Artest said Monday afternoon, a day before training camp opens.
To repair his strained relationship with his teammates and his reputation for being a mercurial hothead, it seems the talented 25-year-old has taken a softer approach.

There's nothing like a record 73-game suspension without pay to inspire change.

That was the punishment NBA commissioner David Stern imposed on Artest for his role in the melee in Detroit on Nov. 19 last year resulting in a total of nine players from both teams being suspended.

Replays of the brawl showed Artest charging into the stands while swinging after a fan threw a cup at him and later throwing punches at fans who wound up on the court.

It is an incident Artest and teammates, including Jermaine O'Neal, who was suspended for 25 games, are eager to leave in the past.

"I think, unfortunately, being suspended 73 games, that was a lot for him," said O'Neal, second on the team in scoring average behind Artest (24.6 points in seven games) with 24.3 points per game. "But at the same time I think it was a positive for him because it gave him a chance to really evaluate everything.

"I think right now, he's been a lot different than he's been the previous summers."

For starters, Artest has reached out to his teammates.

O'Neal believes that Artest always had good intentions, but it hasn't been evident because he was raised to be a loner.

Since the summer, O'Neal noticed that a selfless man more willing to let his teammates inside his world has replaced the brooding, self-absorbed Artest.

Without divulging what was said, O'Neal was particularly moved by the way Artest tried to make amends when several of the Pacers participated in the Grgurich Camp in Las Vegas this summer.
"It really let us know that he was pretty much on the same page," O'Neal said before adding, "When you don't really communicate and we're not really communicating back to you, you never really understand what you should be doing.

"The pressure isn't just on him. It's on his teammates, too, to communicate better. I guess the best thing in the world is to understand and be understood and I think that's really what our team is about this year."

But even with Artest, a 2004 All-Star and defensive player of the year in 2003-04, four-time All-Star O'Neal and shooting guard Stephen Jackson suspended for a chunk of the season, and injuries to O'Neal and point guard Jamaal Tinsley, the Pacers went 44-38 and reached the Eastern Conference semifinals.

The team's success showed Artest just how good the Pacers could have been if he were eligible and is one reason he is determined to not to slip up again.

"If our team was healthy without me, they would've went to the championship," Artest said. "So now I think with me I can make them better. I just want to make the team better."

Before the melee, Artest struggled to keep his music career and clothing line in check. Pacers head coach Rick Carlisle suspended him two games for asking for time off to promote his music.

After a sobering year, Artest called basketball his main priority and declared that his side interests will take a back seat. The time he spent away from the game forced him to take responsibilities for his mistakes and approach his career in a more professional manner.

"I think I was just totally out of control last year," said Artest, who averaged 19.8 points, 5.3 rebounds and 3.3 assists during the Minnesota Summer League. "This is a new year so I feel good about where I'm at as far as being able to have fun and at the same time making sure that when I get out of this press conference, I'm at the gym."

On the court Artest also vowed that he would play "totally aggressive" but avoid any negative incidents that would prevent him from playing.

"I'm going to be around," Artest said. "God willing, I stay injury free."

Carlisle is eager to have his enforcer back and believes Artest is dedicated to the team.
"I know he's very motivated to be back playing," Carlisle said. "Mentally, I can't speak for what's in the mind of players, but I can tell you that I believe he would do anything right now to help us win.

"I'm excited that he's back. He's paid a historic price for the opportunity to come back and we're excited to have him here."

O'Neal went so far as to ask the media to "really give him (Artest) a chance and let him prove himself," before passing more judgment.

Artest realizes, however, that opposing fans probably won't be as forgiving.

"I think I'm going to get a lot of attention, which I'm cool with that," Artest said. "It's going to be fun.

"That means every time after a game I get to put my hat on and people are going to be watching me. I love the attention."


Publication date: 10-04-2005

http://news.cincypost.com/apps/pbcs....40305/1013/SPT


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ron Artest is not 270 lbs. I saw him in the Katrina charity game, and he just did not look 270. He seemed thicker, but that looked like the result of an off season, more than gaining 25 pounds of muscle. If he really is 270, then we can all say goodbye to our championship hopes this year. He'll be too slow to guard the perimeter, and we'll probably have to play a small lineup with him at the 4 and JO at the 5.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Right although that is what Artest is saying I find that figure hard to believe.

He looks to be in shape to me Arms are a little bigger 
I could not believe he is anything over 255 i.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I have to agree here. If he is 250 or 255 no biggie but when you start talkin 270+ your not a guard any more.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

No way he is 270....


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Ron Artest is not 270 lbs. I saw him in the Katrina charity game, and he just did not look 270. He seemed thicker, but that looked like the result of an off season, more than gaining 25 pounds of muscle. If he really is 270, then we can all say goodbye to our championship hopes this year. He'll be too slow to guard the perimeter, and we'll probably have to play a small lineup with him at the 4 and JO at the 5.



Great post! I agree that he looks nowhere near 270 lbs. And if he where he would put on hard diet.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Banjoriddim said:


> Great post! I agree that he looks nowhere near 270 lbs. And if he where he would put on hard diet.


If he is at 270 its not by accident so a hard diet would not be his plan.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

pacerfan23 said:


> Right although that is what Artest is saying I find that figure hard to believe.


The quote is most likely fake.



> I have to agree here. If he is 250 or 255 no biggie but when you start talkin 270+ your not a guard any more.


He hasn't been a guard in a long time. The max I'd want him at is 250.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Ron Artest is not 270 lbs. I saw him in the Katrina charity game, and he just did not look 270. He seemed thicker, but that looked like the result of an off season, more than gaining 25 pounds of muscle. If he really is 270, then we can all say goodbye to our championship hopes this year. He'll be too slow to guard the perimeter, and we'll probably have to play a small lineup with him at the 4 and JO at the 5.


Agreed.....I wouldn't be surprised if he got thicker, but I doubt he is at 270!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

270? Is that a joke?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> 270? Is that a joke?


I don't think it is...

Todays QOD on Pacers.com



Q. I have heard that Ron Artest now weighs 270 pounds. Can you confirm this report? How will this affect his game? (From Sam in Australia) 



A. After spending most of his NBA career in the 250-pound range, Artest has indeed bulked up to around 270 pounds for this season. He says it's "all muscle," and that certainly appears to be the case. Of course, he won't have as much free time to spend in the weight room this season, so it remains to be seen if he'll maintain that weight but it presents some interesting possibilities. 

Artest has always been a power player at his best in the post and the extra bulk should only help in that department. It may work against him out on the floor both offensively and defensively, depending on the matchups. Though all involved say he hasn't lost any quickness, logic would dictate carrying an extra 20 pounds will have some effect on his footwork. 

Coach Rick Carlisle mentioned during summer-league play he'd like to take a look at Artest at power forward. That offers the intriguing option of a lineup featuring Danny Granger at small forward, Artest at power forward and Jermaine O'Neal at center. The only potential drawback to that unit is rebounding but Granger brings a strong reputation in that area from New Mexico and Artest should be more effective if stationed inside. Offensively, that group could be prolific.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

I hope he has indeed gotten to be 270 lbs. It should work in D Wade's favor.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> He hasn't been a guard in a long time. The max I'd want him at is 250.


I didn't say what I ment right. I didn't mean to sound like he couldn't play guard at 270 but I was trying to say he probally couldn't guard a guard if he weighed 270. It would slow down his perimeter defense.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

270 my ***.

if he's that big that means fred jones better get ready..cause he's gonna a lot playing time due artest being hurt the whole damn year. At 6'5 he does not have the frame to hold THAT much weight


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not 270. He looks ready to play to me though.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

If artest is weighs that much then he will weigh more than Ben by like 30 pounds interesting.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

tone wone said:


> 270 my ***.
> 
> if he's that big that means fred jones better get ready..cause he's gonna a lot playing time due artest being hurt the whole damn year. At 6'5 he does not have the frame to hold THAT much weight


Artest is 6'8...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

kamego said:


> I didn't say what I ment right. I didn't mean to sound like he couldn't play guard at 270 but I was trying to say he probally couldn't guard a guard if he weighed 270. It would slow down his perimeter defense.


He's not that great at guarding guards normally. Anyone about from about 6'6" 220-6'9" 240 Artest should be able to guard effectively.



> Artest is 6'8...


Artest is 6'7".


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Artest is 7'0"






















JK


----------

